# Salt Fork No Hunting Zone Lottery Archery Hunt



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

My regular hunting partner was lucky enough to be drawn for the Salt Fork Archery Hunt. I am really having a tough time finding any information or tips on any of the outdoors sites.

I would appreciate any guidance or information any with first hand knowledge would be willing to share. All I know is that it is a 4 month permit that rotates through 4 different zones in and around the lodge, cabins, marinas and golf course.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Likewise BK, I just found out over the weekend I drew a spot for the archery hunt as well. All I know so far is that it goes from 9/24/11 through 2/5/12. More information is to follow via mail to successful applicants. Will let you know when I find out more. 
Looking foreward to this. 

longspur


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Longspur, we cant wait either. I figured since this was the 2nd year for the hunt, some lucky OGF'r might have some info on how it went last year.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris my buddy also got picked and I will be going in as partner. We walked section A last weekend and seen a good number of tame deer. Did not see any decent racks. Hard part about this hunt is that you have to park in parking lots not on berms next to paved roads. This section alone has 980 acres and to get to good spots its quite a hike.Best part of this hunt will be after dec 20 when they let you in golf course. Another bad part in begining is you have to hunt Mon through Friday. After Dec 20 its all week.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I was also drawn, lots of rules but could be a decent hunt!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

lots and lots of small "tame" deer there...dont be suprised if they come up to you and try to steal your lunch from your backpack...seriously!!! had 2 come to waters edge sunday while fishing cabin bay that would have climbed in my boat had i let them


----------

